# How many LJs have seen a UFO?



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Well, somebody had to ask it sooner or later. With all the questions about how many LJs do this or that, how many of us have seen UFOs? I haven't actually seen one, but didn't they bring the tools to build the pryamids? What about the rock patterns in So America that can only be seen from the air? Or, space?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I haven't seen a UFO yet but I do put on a tin foil hat every time I open a Sawstop thread.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I do have my own AFDB just in case. Them's Aliens is sneaky.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

If you call something a UFO, doesn't that make it identified as something?


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Actually truth be told I was abducted by an alien race of Amazon Women when I lived in San Francisco in the 70's. The took me to a strange place where they burned strange smelling herbs, had wierd flashy lights and strange sounds then threw me naked in a pile with other naked aliens where I was pro… Oh wait a minute? Ah. never mind that was something else.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm betting that Hazing rituals don't count


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

My Lil' Bro has one of those AFDBs but I think he uses to disable the transponder in his semi when they think they are going to leave him sitting somewhere over a long weekend without a load. Never hurts them if they don't know he took the truck home over the weekend ;-)) He says running it home empty doesn't burn anymore diesel than letting it idle all weekend to keep the power on!

On second thought, maybe I have seen a UFO? It was LB headed home ;-)) No, that would be a LFO! Low Flying Object…....


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Not since I was married to my first wife.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Jaqwah, UFO's, not Altered States!

jeez, "I lived in San Francisco in the 70's…. burned strange smelling herbs, ... weird flashy lights and strange sounds…"

ok, ok, it's now fifteen minutes later and I am just now pickling myself up off the floor…

I'm thirsty, where'd I put that apple pie….. Maybe I'll see weird flashy lights and strange sounds…


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I've pickled myself off the floor many times. Altered steaks, get them at OutBack, man.


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

I would have to say 18,170. Anything you see in the air that you can't indentify (whether it is an odd shape or something you can't make out) is a UFO.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Hummm??, Aliens must not be interested in wood or woodworkers. Therefore, it must be assumed there are no forests on the other planets in the far, far galaxies. :-(( I was thinking of going to the space station, then hitch hiking around looking for alien extra-exotics. Guess maybe something a little more down to earth will be in my future. (all puns definitely intended)

This is a real disappointment. I had hoped to be traveling at many times the speed of light. Snatching the Hubbell telescope on the way by, I would have the ability to look back and see what happened to Amelia Airheart. Another thing I'd hoped to do is watch the Lost Dutchman going to the mine.

Without the profits from the Alien Exotics and the gold from the mine, I'll never be able to afford the trip. This will be a great loss for the wood working community, not being able to use interterrestrial exotics for pens and cutting boards.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

...after a bottle of really cheap wine , the alians looked like pink elephants!


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

A friend of mine that grew up in Spokane Wa has told me about many times he & his family have seen them. He grew up with small airplanes in the family. His Dad was a pilot as well as he & many in the small community. We may agree that if you are gazing at the sky more than others your chances are greater than others to see one. On the other hand being familiar with common aircraft gives you knowledge of what may be something out of the ordinary. He has many great tales of UFOs. But then he is also a tile man & a great Musician. I have never seen one but I think I would like to. Just like a ghost, the thought of seeing or encountering one seems cool until you do and are completely freaked out when you do. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwangyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

Well about a year ago my sister who is an EMT called to tell me there had been a plane crash in Tipton, Indiana which is about 20 miles from where I lived at the time. Then everyone I knew started saying something similar. Friends of mine that lived closer said they even FELT it hit. Then the news crews got launched to the scene. What did they find? Nothing. Rumors started spreading that strange lights were seen in a line pattern in the sky staying still, then abruptly taking off after a couple minutes. We have a refueling Air Force base close to where I live, they said they didn't have anything in the air, so that was out of the picture. The next morning, Fort Wayne (about 3 hrs away from Tipton) finally comes out and says "We were flying F-16's last night as a training skirmish, and dropping flares"...
Yet the lights that were seen went up and away, not down and floating as flares typically do. Nobody ever figured out what happened for certain, a lot of speculation flew around, and we even ended up on TV with UFO Hunters. Who knows what it really was.


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

is it flying or frying?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Jim, I may have seen that on UFO Hunters.

The only one close to here made my dog yelp when she was barking at it, so I didn't look. Always wished I had. A friend in Mexico City has seen the ones that were in the news down there for several years.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Of all the stars in the known universe,with all the planets around those stars, Earth is the only one inhabited?

Talk about a trillion to One shot

I was looking through my telescope one evening & seen a light move across my view.

Du-duh, du-duh, du-duh, du-duh, du-duh, Theme from JAWS

Help ! They r coming, can't t y p e a n y m o r e ! ! ! !


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

xxxox Ignore this post Because it won't let me delete!


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I have this *Crazy* story from back in 1992; except I was under the influence of LSD so I doubt it ever happened in the real world.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

everytime I come home after a saturdaynight with drinking/ladyes and a real barfight
the UFO fly around my head the hole sunday


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Nope, but I saw me a ghost…or what I interpretted (?) as a ghost.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

JAGWAH back in the 70's you took to much of that darn weed man LOL….....
as for Aliens they come through our boarders every day we just let them in willy nilly now LOL…........


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I never inhaled!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been on their flying saucer wow you should see their wood shop! LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

What kind of wood did they have. Anything that looks like ours ?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Moon wood, space oak, and star pine


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have been hoping to see some black hole ebony.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

They had some on board but it sucked up half of their ship in it's vacuun and they were forced to land at a 
In & out burger in burbank


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

The wood working stores around here sneak a sliver of that black hole ebony into your wallet when you walk in the door. 
It's residual effects remain long after you leave and resurface when you browse the net. 
I'm hoping for a period of remission.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I was building a cabinet some years ago. Mid way into the project, I realized it didnt look anything like I wanted it to, so I threw it across the shop into the dumpster….does that qualify as a UFO?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It does, you did not recognize the object. Certainly something you wouldn't want on earth ;-))

Last night on one of the science shows, they were talking about loosing funding to search for radio signals from other intelligent life. The guy said to look near the center of the universe where the oldest stars are. I guess that blows the idea that the truth is way out there, It is closer than we thought.

Ever consider we are just an experiment by previous intelligent life trying to discover the mysteries of how they developed? Do you think they are wondering how could it be? Look at those clowns on earth!!

I understand the big bang theory, but what was before the bang and what formed the clump of matter. The next step in Relativity may be that there is really no beginning or end. Just an orbit, an endless circle.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Dang, They just let me out !! that Moon Wood sure is fun to turn, even though it has a lot of pits in it, its also pretty dusty !!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

It all depends on how much i smoke


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

You got robbed DaddyZ, they let me use the Thought Lathe. Just think the shape and it makes it for you. Still not sure why all my thought turnings have boobies, curious!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i smoked some banana peels ,
after donovan came out with ' mellow yellow ' ,

but the government had already neutralized the bananas ,
as they didn't work for me like they did for him .

he must still be under observation ,
as he hasn't come out with any new music since then !


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

I have an Alien living in my bay window. He's 3 feet tall, and glows at night.
Not kidding.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hehe


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Mogebier dont be alarmed but thats your little kid mate he's been looking for daddy for weeks now LOL…..........


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I thought it was a UFO but it was just a 2×4 going the wrong way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I just found out last night that we have a hot spot for them on the Yakima Indian Reservation. There was a guy who claimed he could hear them coming. They're always out there when he hears their ships )


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

snowy river,

I always called those extra parts that went flyin across the shop wing nuts.


----------



## MarkR (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't say I've witnessed a UFO.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

I love this topic - I've always hoped I might see one with aliens who could do things like grow my hair back. I actually believed that show - Autopsy of an Alien. Where on earth has Art Bell gone?!


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 4, 2010)

Im from Roswell N.M. the ufo capital and i can tell you there is no aliens here, but on a side note they taste like chicken.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The Late Great Paul Harvey once reported the average woman gains 3#/ year after 20 yrs of marriage and the average man gains 1.

Glad we know what they taste like.

Jordan, now we know where you go that carving ability  I didn't know Art Bell was gone, but I never listened to him on a regular basis.

I do remember seeing a UFO for a week when I was pack in the high country east of Mt Rainier goat hunting. Over the Selkirk Range, I could see a red and green twinkling light every night. Looked like warning lights on a airplane, but it never moved. When I got down, I checks it out. It was Mars It became an IFO. )


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Can't say i ever saw a UFO, Have a friend whom I will not doubt that says he did.

I did have a run in with a bigfoot once.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

What happened with Bigfoot? They are harder to find than UFOs! ;-)


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Does under the influence of a large quantity of Tequila count?

Dunno. I've seen some strange stuff attempting to fly at the Red Bull Flugtag events…


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

I did not actually see it myself. When i was about 16, me, my older sister and her hubby, my two younger sisters about 4 and 5 yo and some other people was at our house out in the country one new years eve. The young sisters was in a back room sleeping and they woke up screaming their heads off like i have never heard anyone scream before or since. We couldn't get them to quite down until we took them into separate rooms. They then told the same thing. They woke up and there was a big hairy face looking in the bedroom window. The ledge to that window is about 7-8 feet above ground level. We went out side ( the whole mess of us ) and right under the window there was frozen bare ground. In the snow around the house we could not find any tracks. The only logical explanation I can come up with is an owl landed on the narrow window ledge.

Not sure what it was but the age of my sisters says they saw something and did not make it up, specially when they told the same story in separate rooms.

Thats my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Could have been a ghost? I knew some people who had a ghost moving things in their house for several years until the husband died. They bought the house after the wife had died and he moved. Apparently she was looking for him and didn't like the way things were arranged. When he died, it stopped. They were credible people we knew for a long time. Only wild and crazy thing they ever told us. Who knows??

If it had been a Big Foot it certainly would have left tracks. They have to weigh 3-400 pounds. There was a big foot hunting story in TV about a cabin in Canada that was being vandalized by one. They found hair. The DNA test showed it to be no known animal and was not human. ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The only big foot around here Is the big man alias Alistair size thirteen shoes. Alistair


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hey *Jordan*,

Art Bell's wife died in Pahrump, Nevada so he bought himself a new one in the Philippines. He says he is not coming back. A fellow named George Noory took over America Coast to Coast. I used to listen to Art Bell when I was running heavy Equipment on graveyard shift, that was quite a few years ago.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Last night on UFO Hunters they had a guy here in Seattle that is experimenting with a foil vehicle that floats when hit with 50,000 volts. Noboy knows why it works.


----------



## stratiA (Feb 26, 2009)

can't say that I've seen any UFO's got plenty of legal and illegal aliens here in the Boston area. I live in a home that is 110 years old and definitely haunted. I am a bit of a slob and can misplace things but I swear they move little things around my workshop. I talk to them and they behave for a little while. Been seeing occasional weird things here since I was a kid. I can honestly say they watch over this house in a good way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That's great that you have Ghost Guards on duty!!


----------

